# Schaudt OVP01 Overvoltage Protection



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I am thinking of getting an OVP01 to protect my Electroblok. However I note that the max loading on this unit is quoted as 2000w. I reckon there will be several occasions when I am over this - e.g early morning cuppa with Truma blown air at 1800w and 750w electric kettle!
Can anyone out there with an OVP01 fitted tell me if this really is the max loading and what happens if 2000w is exceeded accidentally please, as I don't wish to be worried all the time about my electrical power useage.

Tony


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

The OVP01 connects to the input side of the electroblok what has the power consumed by other users got to do with anything. There is a spare output for any other critical kit up to 1kW. 
Steles


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

There is a thread on another forum here that discusses this and further down there is mention of a Sollatek unit that can be used to protect the whole van, not just the Elektroblock.

It has pros and cons so have a read and see what you think

Pieter


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I've just fitted the OVP01. Protecting the electrical system in its entirity was something that crossed my mind. 

A couple of points.

Firstly, As far as my needs go, I've no need or requirement to protect the 240 V outlets. These on my van are fed through a small consumer unit & MCB's. So all loads placed on the 240 V system are independant of the Electroblock & the OVP 01. So exceeding 2Kw (which I personally have no chance of doing) is not an issue.

Everything apart from the 240 outlets & the 240 element in the fridge is fed from the EBL & its fuses. No chance of exceeding 2Kw there either.

So to answer the OP's question, yes the OVP is limited to a maximum of 2Kw, but do you think you'll ever exceed this ?

D.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the prompt responses. Reading the replies plus the "opposition" thread has highlighted sheer ignorance on my part. I thought that the motorhome 240v electrics also passed through the Electroblok, hence the concern over 2000w loading. I now understand that 240v goes direct to the mains sockets in the van, not via the EBL.
Thanks again
Tony


----------

